# Moselhöhenbiking am Sonntag, den 8. Oktober



## kaspar (1. September 2006)

Das Moselhöhenbiking, der definitive Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker steht wieder an.

Fahrstrecken:
a) 30 km  mit ca. 850 Höhenmetern
b) 60 km mit  ca. 1800 Höhenmetern

Bis km 23 haben beide Strecken den gleichen Verlauf. Dort ist eine Verpflegungsstelle und dann trennen sich die Wege, führen aber später noch einmal auf einem Teilstück von 4,5 km auf dem gleichen Weg bis zur 2. Verpflegungsstation. Von hier aus geht es für die einen direkt ins Ziel, die anderen (Langstreckler) müssen noch 23 Kilometer strampeln.

Start:  54340 Bekond am Sportplatz

10.00 Uhr    	60 km
10.10 Uhr     30 km

Startgebühr:    

Einzel: 	10,-	 Euro  
Team:  	19,- Euro pro Team

Nachmeldegebühr ab 1.10.06: 5,- Euro 

Zeitnahme und Teamwertung: 
Bei Mountainbikern, die als Zweierteam auf der Strecke unterwegs sind und gemeinsam (max. 1 Minute Abstand) das Ziel erreichen, wird eine Zeitnahme und Wertung durchgeführt. Jeweils 1. bis 3. Platz der Zweierteams auf der 30 und 60 km-Strecke erhalten Preise.
Verpflegung während des Rennens:
Aufgrund der geringen Startgebühr wird während des Rennes keine Vollverpflegung geboten. 
Wasser, Schorle, Obst und Gebäck/Müsliriegel werden an zwei Verpflegungsstellen angeboten.
Im Zielbereich werden Getränke und Essen zum Kauf angeboten. 

Umkleidemöglichkeit vor dem Rennen und Duschmöglichkeit  nach dem Rennen sind gegeben und Radwäsche ist ebenfalls möglich!

Rockkonzert  am Vorabend
Am Vorabend, dem 7.Oktober  findet im Bürgerhaus ein Rockabend mit den Gruppen Sixnil, 4Backwoods und Peilomat statt. Vorangemeldete Moselhöhenbiker erhalten 2 Euro Preisnachlass auf den Eintrittpreis.





weitere infos und online-anmeldung:

unter www.bekond-aktiv.de


----------



## mtb-schweich (12. September 2006)

Hey kaspar...

ist die Streckenführung schon bekannt????

kann man sie besichtigen???


grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspar (14. September 2006)

hallo,

die strecke ist klar. zumindest in meinem kopf. die kurzstrecke habe ich vor kurzem mit peter regnery vom mcm getestet.
ausschilderung erfolgt aber erst ab 30. September.
Kurzstrecke hat ca 34 km mit 850 hm, Langstrecke wieder ca. 60 km mit ca. 1800 hm.

jeweils mit neuen Streckenteilen.

ausserdem jedermann-afhren auf der route 1


----------



## cpetit (1. Oktober 2006)

Habe mich gerade Online angemeldet.

Habe habe keine Daten bekommen für das Startgeld zu überweisen.

Oder wird erst vor Ort bezahlt?


----------



## Fredegar (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 

.... genau richtig vermutet das Startgeld wird erst vor Ort bezahlt,

also dann bis Sonntag

Gruss Mario


----------



## kaspar (6. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

für Sonntag ist endlich wieder mal regenfrei gemeldet.

wir haben uns daher entschlossen bein Moselhalbmarathon in Bekond  keine Nachmeldegebühr zu nehmen.

Für 10 Euro können auch die Nachmelder am Sonntag auf die 35 bzw. 60 km lange Strecke gehen. Start ist für die Langstreckler um 10.00, für die Kurzstreckler um 10.10 Uhr.
Sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke mit Zeitmessung und zusätzlich Wertung für Teams.

Anmeldung im Bürgerhaus ist am Sonntag ab 8.00 Uhr besetzt.

Gruß
Kaspar


----------

